# Vorfachstärke für das Schleienangeln



## Rxlxhx (23. April 2016)

Hallo,


welche Vorfachstärke nehmt Ihr beim feinen angeln auf Tincas? Aktuell habe ich eine 0,20er Mono als Hauptschnur,jedoch war die 0,18er die ich bisher für das Vorfach hatte absoluter Schrott. (****Expert)

Vielleicht habt Ihr ja einige Tips? Fertige Vorfächer brauche ich nicht!


MfG Rilehx


----------



## dib (23. April 2016)

*AW: Vorfachstärke für das Schleienangeln*

ich hätte bei diesen schwachen schnurstärken angst das mal ein kapitaler karpfen einsteigt .


 an deiner stelle würde ich auf geflochtene schnüre umrüsten , die haben auch bei sehr geringen Durchmessern schon brauchbare Tragkräfte .

 lg
 ------------
 thomas


----------



## Andal (23. April 2016)

*AW: Vorfachstärke für das Schleienangeln*

Ich fische auf Schleien nie unter 10 lbs., sowohl mit Mono, als auch mit Geflecht.


----------



## Revilo62 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Vorfachstärke für das Schleienangeln*

Gerade auf die Gefahr hin, dass sich Karpfen einstellen, wähle ich auch immer gern eine Schnur um 0,22 -0,25mm.
Allerdings habe ich für die Friedfischangelei ausschließlich monofile Hauptschnüre und nur bei den Festbleimontagen geflochtene Vorfächer, so hat aber jeder seine Einstellungen.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. April 2016)

*AW: Vorfachstärke für das Schleienangeln*



dib schrieb:


> ich hätte bei diesen schwachen schnurstärken angst das mal ein kapitaler karpfen einsteigt .



Das kommt doch immer darauf an, ob der Karpfen ausgedrillt werden kann oder ob man aufgrund von Hindernissen im Wasser hart dagegenhalten muss.

In typischen fränkischen Suppentopf-Weihern angle ich mit 25er STROFT GTM und 20er STROFT ABR, plus 10er Gamakatsu A1-Haken. Voriges Jahr hatte der größte Karpfen an dieser Kombo 13 kg. Der Drill hat natürlich etwas gedauert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. April 2016)

*AW: Vorfachstärke für das Schleienangeln*



Rilehx schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich eine 0,20er Mono als Hauptschnur,jedoch war die 0,18er die ich bisher für das Vorfach hatte absoluter Schrott. (****Expert)



Ich habe seit Jahren auf allen Floatruten STROFT GTM bzw. STROFT ABR in der Stärke 0,25 drauf. Vorfach jeweils STROFT ABR in Stärke 0,20. Und ich glaube nicht, dass ich in absehbarer Zeit wechsle. Diese Schnur ist einfach hinsichtlich der Abriebfestigkeit und generellen Robustheit genial.

Die 0,25er ABR habe ich voriges Jahr zu einem für diese Schnur günstigen Preis angeboten bekommen. Ich war etwas skeptisch, ob die ABR als Hauptschnur zu steif ist. Nachdem ich sie jetzt 3 Wochen an der Rute im Einsatz hatte, muss ich sagen: Überhaupt kein Problem. Sehr gut.

Abgesehen von Aal und Hecht passt diese Kombination (0,25er Hauptschnur und 0,20er Vorfach) an meinen Gewässern für jedes Floatangel-Szenario, inkl. Angeln mit Schwimmbrot und  mit dem Sbirolino.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. April 2016)

*AW: Vorfachstärke für das Schleienangeln*

Ich benutze 0,20-0,23mm Mono und habe so schon Schleien bis 9Pfd. gefangen.

Jürgen


----------



## JonnyBannana (23. April 2016)

*AW: Vorfachstärke für das Schleienangeln*

ich hab als vorfach flurocarbon zwischen 0,15 und 0,20 je nach gewässer im einsatz und 0,25 mono als hauptschnur. meine beides trilene von berkley.


----------



## thanatos (24. April 2016)

*AW: Vorfachstärke für das Schleienangeln*

je nach Gewässer (Hindernisse,Karpfen ,zu erwartende Fischgrößen)
 von 14-22er Mono .


----------



## Rxlxhx (24. April 2016)

*AW: Vorfachstärke für das Schleienangeln*

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten. Ich werde einfach mal den Hersteller der Schnur wechseln. Zur Not lasse ich ggf. neue Hauptschnur in 0,25 draufspulen,obwohl größere Karpfen in dem Gewässer eher selten sind. Meinetwegen können die auch ganz raus.:q


Rilehx


----------



## hirschkaefer (24. April 2016)

*AW: Vorfachstärke für das Schleienangeln*

Mal ne Frage. Ich bin nicht so der Schleienexperte. Braucht man überhaupt ein Vorfach?


----------



## Andal (24. April 2016)

*AW: Vorfachstärke für das Schleienangeln*

Wenn du sie mit freier Leine anwerfen kannst, dann ja. Sonst ist es mit einem Vorfach sinnvoller.


----------



## NaabMäx (24. April 2016)

*AW: Vorfachstärke für das Schleienangeln*

Hi,
Kannst du mehr zu den Platz, zu erwartenden Fische, Köder, Rute sagen.
Wie bereits erwähnt, sind desto mehr Infos beser.

mfg
NM


----------



## Bleizange (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vorfachstärke für das Schleienangeln*

Wenn ich an den mir bekannten Gewässern auf Schleie ansitze ( 0,25er Mono), binde ich den Haken durch und verzichte auf eine unnötige Sollbruch- und Gefahrenstelle in Form eines Vorfachs.

Aber es soll ja auch Angler geben die keine Haken binden können und es Dank Angelindustrie auch nicht müssen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vorfachstärke für das Schleienangeln*

Am liebsten 0,20er Vorfach. Karpfen beangel ich an dem Schleiengewässer auch so....sind allerdings nur Portionskarpfen, meist nicht mehr als 60cm lang. 

Es gibt da einige Unterwasserpflanzen, aber da ist so ein "dünnes" Vorfach kein Problem. Etwas gefährlicher sind die überhängenden Büsche wo ich den Köder auch anbiete....wobei geht zu 90% auch gut. Wenns mal schief geht, dann gehts schief...da hilft dann auch keine 0,30er.


----------



## AllroundAlex (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vorfachstärke für das Schleienangeln*

Je nach Gewässer kommen Vorfächer zwischen 0.18 bis 0.28 zum Einsatz.

Habe ich keine größeren Hindernisse das feine und wenn ich direkt am/im Seerosenfeld bin oder neben einem versunkenen Baum dann kommt auch mal das 0.28er drauf.

Ich sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass es sich bei mir um Schleien mit maximal 50cm und kleine Satzkarpfen mit max. 60cm handelt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vorfachstärke für das Schleienangeln*

Ich benutze 0,18 bis 0,22 Mono Vorfächer.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vorfachstärke für das Schleienangeln*

Hallo,

was versteht ihr unter Portions- oder Satzkarpfen. Ein 60 cm Karpfen hat im Normalfall so um die 5 Kilogramm. Na, da habt ihr aber einen ganz schönen Appetit. :q

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vorfachstärke für das Schleienangeln*

Naja das reine Fleisch ist viel weniger, zudem esse ich das Fleisch um den Bauchbereich nicht...dann passt es mit Portion


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vorfachstärke für das Schleienangeln*

Hallo,

dann komm mal nach Franken, wenn Karpfensaison ist (September bis April). Da werden im Normalfall 3 Pfünder halbiert und das sind dann 2 Portionen und man wird auch satt davon. 4 Pfünder sind schon fast nicht mehr verkäuflich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vorfachstärke für das Schleienangeln*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was versteht ihr unter Portions- oder Satzkarpfen. Ein 60 cm Karpfen hat im Normalfall so um die 5 Kilogramm. Na, da habt ihr aber einen ganz schönen Appetit. :q
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist, wie man den Fisch verarbeiten will. 

Ich entnehme nie unter 50cm, weil ich immer filetiere oder den Karpfen in Hufeisen zerschneide oder räuchere.

Für Karpfenschinken (beizen und kalträuchern) ist die Mindestgröße 60cm.

Ich hatte übrigens selten einen 60er Karpfen mit einem Gewicht von 5kg. Das erreicht man nur mit den Aischgründer "Mutanten" |supergri. 
Die meisten 60er haben in meinen Gewässern zwischen 4 und max. 4,5 kg Gewicht, bei 70cm dann bei ca. 7kg.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vorfachstärke für das Schleienangeln*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wie man den Fisch verarbeiten will.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------

